
Arsenic Contamination in Groundwater in Bangladesh - zeristor
https://www.iwapublishing.com/news/arsenic-contamination-groundwater-bangladesh-environmental-and-social-disaster
======
zeristor
Prompted by listening to this podcast on the possible tools to detect Aresnic
cheaply and quickly:

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p07m8bwt](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p07m8bwt)

